# Clue Game Hints



## Stormrycon (Aug 2, 2018)

I know there's other posts like this but there's way to many pages to browse through for me 
Here are some hints (maybe too obvious)
#1 - basically the mascot of the pokemon franchise
#2 - a normal type
#3 - fill in blanks (not really pokemon related): h_ _ r_ _us_
#4 - something to do with the stat of a certain pokemon
#5 - related to #4
#6 - a certain legend/mythical pokemon
#7 - has something to do with an old poll
#8 - the game where this pokemon can be caught
#9 - look at the form and the bulbapedia page for this pokemon
#10 - the name of a movie
#11 - a certain pokemon-look on the pokedex entry for it
#12 - the name of a move
#13 - the name of a pokemon
#14 - have to do with the first encounter of a certain pokemon
#15 - really annoying not really pokemon related
#16 - another move name
#17 - a pokemon name that looks female but can be either gender

I am currently stuck on 18 please help thanks


----------



## Superbird (Aug 2, 2018)

Spoiler: Clue 18



It's a simple question. Just answer it.


----------



## Stormrycon (Aug 2, 2018)

thanks


----------



## Stormrycon (Aug 2, 2018)

ok now I am stuck at 19 I assume it would be a blue counterpart for oddish but bellsprout doesn't work what help


----------



## Superbird (Aug 2, 2018)

HenryZ said:


> ok now I am stuck at 19 I assume it would be a blue counterpart for oddish but bellsprout doesn't work what help





Spoiler: Clue 19



Look at the hint. The answer is formatted the same way as the question.


----------



## Stormrycon (Aug 2, 2018)

thanks again
am on 21 and have like no idea at all does it have something to do with a draining move?


----------



## Superbird (Aug 3, 2018)

HenryZ said:


> thanks again
> am on 21 and have like no idea at all does it have something to do with a draining move?





Spoiler: Clue 21



No, but you're on the right track. It's _negative_ 1/3, not _positive_ 1/3.


----------



## Stormrycon (Aug 3, 2018)

#23 now
does it have something to do with gengar & clefairy?


----------



## Stormrycon (Sep 23, 2018)

please help


----------



## ParadoxZ (Nov 8, 2018)

I have no idea about 10. I know it is a movie (is it a pokemon movie?) and it has to do with the sprites, but my mind is blank. Any more in depth hints?


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 6, 2020)

Hey, so I've been slowly going through the clue game with a LOT of help from internet searches and forums, as well as IndigoEmmy, and I am currently stuck on number 22. the older forums say that it has to do with the old updates section, but the clue in question has seemingly nothing to do with this site, and everything to do with pokemon stats and evolution. could somebody please give me a hint?


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 7, 2020)

anyone have any hints for number 25? I know it's a pokemon, but I want to know at least which generation it is originally from


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 7, 2020)

Uhh what's the clue?


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 7, 2020)

something about being single but also being between cannons and popcorn...


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 7, 2020)

can you give me the exact clue.


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 7, 2020)

sure. lemme copy paste it


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 7, 2020)

*clue 25: but i liked being single!*
Surrounded on both sides now,
popcorn on one, cannons on the other.


1543 people have gotten this far...

Show hint

The theory of evolution is still a good theory.

About the Clue Game


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 7, 2020)

It's a pokémon that gets another pokémon head thingy or something when it evolves... i think? idk.


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 7, 2020)

i tried dodrio and the deino line, but neither worked...


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 7, 2020)

I'm not sure


----------



## Mawile (May 7, 2020)

For 25: You're on the right track with evolutions, but some pokemon didn't have an evolution initially and gained one later.


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 7, 2020)

I just figured out who it was. the pokemon has both a pre evolution and an evolution, and all three are in different generations


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 7, 2020)

Is it magmar?


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 8, 2020)

anyone have hints for number 27? i looked for a list of butterfree's favorite pokemon on the site, thinking that that had something to do with it, and didn't find anything in anywhere i though it would be.


----------



## Herbe (May 8, 2020)

JuliaTheSeaTurtleQueen said:


> anyone have hints for number 27? i looked for a list of butterfree's favorite pokemon on the site, thinking that that had something to do with it, and didn't find anything in anywhere i though it would be.


it doesnt have anything to do with that. the title is very relevant! it's kind of like a math puzzle :>


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 8, 2020)

do i have to include the quantity of all of the pokemon on the list?


----------



## Herbe (May 9, 2020)

JuliaTheSeaTurtleQueen said:


> do i have to include the quantity of all of the pokemon on the list?


nope! just the one that is the "favorite"
(also go back to the clue game about page for tips on formatting this one's answer)


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 12, 2020)

ok... but how do I know which one(s) is/are "favorite"?


----------



## Herbe (May 13, 2020)

the title of the riddle is the key to that


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 13, 2020)

Herbe said:


> the title of the riddle is the key to that


I’m still confused


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 21, 2020)

What Pokémon would you have most of on the thirteenth day?


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 27, 2020)

i tried doing that, but forty raichus wasn't the answer :(


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 27, 2020)

okay after looking at some other older forums about the same topic i got the anwer!


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 27, 2020)

any hints for clue 29?


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 27, 2020)

It refers to another game on this site that's hard to solve.


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 28, 2020)

yes! i got it. thank's for the hint.


----------



## TL The Legend (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm still stuck on number 9. I know that Larvitar and Pupitar both evolve into Tyranitar, but I've tried them and they don't work.


----------



## TL The Legend (Nov 26, 2020)

Does it have something to do with which Pokemon are next to Larvitar and Pupitar?


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Nov 27, 2020)

Not really. As the hint says, you can only "get"/catch them in some (within the generation the game was most likely made) and not in others.


----------



## TL The Legend (Nov 27, 2020)

Well I know Tyranitar was a Gen 2 Pokemon, but I've tried them. Does it have to do with the location they're found, then?


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 27, 2020)

It's not to do with it being a Gen II Pokémon. The list of Pokémon named in the clue is a very particular list; try to figure out what those Pokémon have in common.

You may also want to keep in mind that when these clues were made the newest generation was Gen IV.


----------



## TL The Legend (Nov 28, 2020)

The only thing I can think of is weaknesses/resistances, but that hasn't gotten me anywhere.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 28, 2020)

It's not about weaknesses/resistances! Consider the title of the clue as well.


----------



## TL The Legend (Nov 28, 2020)

I see. So does it have something to do with Japanese versions of Pokemon, then?


----------



## TL The Legend (Nov 28, 2020)

By that, I mean just differences between European/Japanese/American versions of Pokemon.


----------



## MaxAR (Nov 29, 2020)

I think this is a silly question to be stuck on, but I'm completely blanking on #12. Here is the prompt and hint. (I think it may be a CoD reference, but it also might just be general Pokemon knowledge.)

*clue 12: spooky...*
Looks like I'm leaving you in the dark for now.

[Hint] Let there be light!


----------



## MaxAR (Nov 29, 2020)

Never mind, I figured it out. Sorry for any inconvenience.

Unrelatedly, this is such a fun activity, looking around in the most obscure pockets of the Internet for answers.


----------



## MaxAR (Nov 29, 2020)

Ok, I'm stumped yet again; Clue 15. I have no idea how to go about solving this. 



Spoiler: I don't know if this warrants a spoiler but whatever



Is it a CoD site reference?



Oh, here's the full clue by the way.

*


Spoiler: clue15



clue 15: no clue for you!


*


Spoiler: clue15



Your behaviour needs to be good if you want a clue.
This is a two-part answer - see the About page if you've forgotten how they work.


----------



## TL The Legend (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm still really stumped on #9. Anyway mind helping me out?


----------



## TL The Legend (Nov 30, 2020)

So far, the only thing I've looked at is versions where Tyranitar can't be obtained without transferring it from another game, but that hasn't gotten me anywhere.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 5, 2020)

TL The Legend said:


> So far, the only thing I've looked at is versions where Tyranitar can't be obtained without transferring it from another game, but that hasn't gotten me anywhere.


You sure?


----------



## TL The Legend (Dec 9, 2020)

So I've noticed that none of the listed Pokemon can be obtained in-game in Pearl, but I'm not sure what to do with that info.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 12, 2020)

Well, what's the question the clue is asking?


----------



## TL The Legend (Mar 30, 2021)

Alright, I'm still extremely stuck on #9. I'm probably missing something in plain sight, but I don't see anything. I've tried the pokemon that can be obtained the games that Tyranitar can't, but no luck


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Mar 30, 2021)

Hint for 9: What do Tyranitar and the other Pokemon all have in common?


----------



## TL The Legend (Mar 31, 2021)

I've tried to figure that out, but that's why I'm struggling. I can't find that.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Mar 31, 2021)

You made a good observation back on December 9th  Keep trying!


----------



## Advisedbag (Apr 19, 2021)

A couple things. 1. If you still need help @TL The Legend , think of the opposite of your December 9th find. Now I'm stuck at 23 (thanks to the rest of the people here for helping me get here) and I just have no idea. Any hints/ something? I can try and help on later ones too I'm really into this now


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Apr 19, 2021)

@Advisedbag Hi! :D Why would part of the clue be backwards?


----------



## Advisedbag (Apr 19, 2021)

@Bluwiikoon Oh I got it. I now am all the way to 30, but I'm stuck again From doing research, I found that the first game that had an in game event was red/green in japan where they gave away Mew, but I've tried red/green and I'm getting nowhere

Actually I got it! The forum  The Clue Game | Page 55 | The Cave of Dragonflies forums (dragonflycave.com) helped me a lot if anyone needs more help


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Apr 20, 2021)

Congrats on the win! :D Now you, too, can help people who are stuck on clues!


----------



## Bananagengar (May 6, 2021)

I need lots more help with no. 30. Can someone help me?

Edit: I got it!


----------



## epislog (Jul 24, 2021)

what is the answer to 3


----------



## epislog (Jul 25, 2021)

[/ISPOILER]





Bluwiikoon said:


> Congrats on the win! :D Now you, too, can help people who are stuck on clues!


good pokemon chosen maybe you could add torterra and I need help on3


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Aug 19, 2021)

Ohoho! The Pokemon in my signature are Pokemon that I personally like a lot ^^ You could put your own faves in your signature!

The answer to 3 requires you to be familiar with other pages on tcod! Particularly other fun/humorous sections


----------



## TL The Legend (Nov 22, 2021)

epislog said:


> what is the answer to 3


You might face your _doom_ trying to find it


----------



## TL The Legend (Nov 22, 2021)

Also, for #9, do they need to be in any particular order?


----------



## epislog (Dec 25, 2021)

Bluwiikoon said:


> Ohoho! The Pokemon in my signature are Pokemon that I personally like a lot ^^ You could put your own faves in your signature!
> 
> The answer to 3 requires you to be familiar with other pages on tcod! Particularly other fun/humorous sections


can you tell me full answer and not clues 
edit 1
 know it part of maqee of doom but nothing more
edit2
solved


----------



## epislog (Dec 25, 2021)

now just started 7


----------



## epislog (Dec 25, 2021)

help for 9


----------



## epislog (Dec 25, 2021)

13 help pls

now on14


----------



## epislog (Dec 26, 2021)

TL The Legend said:


> Also, for #9, do they need to be in any particular order?



no you need the opposite game to the one it doesn't have


----------



## epislog (Dec 26, 2021)

i got nothin for 20


----------



## Happy (Sep 20, 2022)

/probably overcaffeinated staying up til 5am (*i accidentally made myself hypersensitive when i swore during uni to save caffeine for gruelling all-nighters like a video game item hoarder & just ended up being too organised #sozeveryone #builtdifferent #also i was not working AND living at home so like...... literally division of labour changes lives, so dont compare yourself if you were thinking of it)
/wandering attention has now taken me back to ye olde clue game
/it has been probably 1 decade since i was intimately familiar with the tcod site
/already stuck at 3
/time to scrape crowdsourced hints til im pushed over the finish line by everybody else babey
/read this one


Bluwiikoon said:


> ```



/no.
/no we arent doing that.
/i finished that already. i was but a child. i earned my stripes. its 5am & i am *very much older* & i *cannot* be bearing this madness again


_Legitimate fun-killing spoilers only for people who completed #3 already_
/ERGO
*/VIEW SOURCE BABEY*
#WORKSMARTERNOTHARDER
#PROTECHNIQUES
#GAMERTECHNIQUES
#SUFFERINGFROMSUCCESS
#I DO A KICKFLIP & BY THAT I MEAN I ROLL OVER IN MY BED BC THAT IS THE EXTENT OF MY ENERGY USE AFTER A NIGHT LASTING TIL 5AM


butterfree if you use this information to block viewing the marquee js i will be very sad when i next come back to this at age 40 or something. cmon honour system. its fast travel for when you already defeated this boss


----------



## Happy (Sep 20, 2022)

very victorious for someone who got stuck again 5min later

#9 _ Seel, Dewgong, Scyther, Scizor... [etc] What do these Pokémon have in common?_
 *Everybody knows im a motherf*ing monster*


----------



## Happy (Sep 21, 2022)

ok all done







that was fun even the second time round. good stuff butterfree.

& MUCH better speedrun than the several years I left off on the xmas one at age 12 or something (who let me onto the internet then! my mother.)
I definitely mustve pushed through using forum hints hahaa

concrit if you could be bothered changing it for the mewtwo scyther mewtwo one, it might be nice to turn that into a real standalone pictogram, with like... inclusion of "JP" or even  next to scyther. (That is a flag emoji that the xenforo emoji font made look entirely like some meaningless symbol) I feel like the answer should be guessable before going to the hint, by people who like, were not scouring prereleases in 1993 nsnsndns
there were a few others that i wasnt sure were guessable without the hint, & I feel like moving around info to being _(very)_ theoretically solvable on their face is a principle that might be nice to keep to, bc then you open the hint & its something youd never have gotten like formatting & now it feels like you have no hint. (Excluding any site ones which are totally fine for the hint to be "this is on the site", is my current vibe) _This_ I wouldnt expect to be revised on the year of our god 2022 when I know you made it with a childs reduced theory of mind a _long_ time ago, & it seems the game has gotten about 50 hits a year max these days nssndnn, so the above was just one that had an immediate change come to mind & is easy enough to implement. If you could be bothered, which you very much are at right not to be.

Cheeeeerrrrss


----------



## robinanimates (Nov 27, 2022)

i have done the marquee of doom but im too stupid to understand it for question 3


----------

